# La Pavoni used, recommended year?



## Slowpress (Jun 11, 2019)

When buying a used or vintage La Pavoni lever, are models made during certain years better than others? I hear mention of pre/post millennium, but don't know which or why one might be preferable. Thank you.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

one important difference is group/basket size, but take a look at 
http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/lapavoni_eng.htm and its sub sites for a fair bit of history!
@jimbojohn55 as well as @coffeechap will be able to fill you in with details as to which one might suit you!


----------



## Slowpress (Jun 11, 2019)

Thank you for sending that link. Seeing the modifications listed, I now wonder if it would be wiser to buy new, instead of used??

Which group/basket size is preferable, as far as the results in the cup?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

All of them can do the business in the cup - all are easy to maintain or fix (apart from pre 62- 65 models), they are almost indestructible, you will not need to claim under the guarantee period so buying new has little advantages

Group wise the 51mm post millennium has a plastic liner for the cylinder these tend to wear out over time unlike the 49mm pre millennium machines

If you buy second hand don't be worried all parts are available should you need them - in many ways its not uncommon to buy second hand and sell it on for the same price unlike buying new.

There are always some for sale in the forum, uk and italia ebay, as @Hasi says have a look at Francesco's site to get an idea about the machine changes, the 95 on models with a pressurstat are a bit easier to live with, I have a 99 model at the moment that will be listed but not for a month or two.

Good luck with the hunt


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Have you seen this Pro that's recently popped up in the for sale section?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

I enjoy a 1973 Europiccola @jimbojohn55 has fully restored not too long ago. Using it daily, often pulling multiple shots throughout the day. Due to its simplicity, there's nothing really that could fail under respectful circumstances. And it works a charm!
Be warned: models without pressure stat, gauges or other falderal are as manual as it gets in every aspect. Disciplined puck prep, sure instinct, finesse and endurance as well as a decent grinder are a reqirement on your way to success! But who wouldn't love a good faff?!


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

I agree with@Hasi

I love my completely manual Europiccola.

I don't think I'd like one with a pressure stat, or a pressure dial.

It's all about the feel and listening to the sound it's making to judge the pressure and hence temperature. I don't know what actual pressure or temperature mine is at, but it makes very good Espresso.

I think the simplicity of it is what makes using it such a pleasure.


----------



## Slowpress (Jun 11, 2019)

Thanks so much to all who replied. Most helpful details & information to act upon.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

How much do you want to do yourself. If you are prepared to strip and service it yourself you will be able to pick up a bargain no problem, if you want one that is ready to go then there are folk on here who can help you with that also


----------



## Slowpress (Jun 11, 2019)

I suspect stripping one down & servicing might be beyond us, but it is a thought to further consider. More likely (& realistically) will be hunting for a bargain machine in good nik.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hasi said:


> Be warned: models without pressure stat, gauges or other falderal are as manual as it gets in every aspect. Disciplined puck prep, sure instinct, finesse and endurance as well as a decent grinder are a reqirement on your way to success! But who wouldn't love a good faff?!


All of the above still applicable to machines with pstat and pressure gauges!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Slowpress said:


> I suspect stripping one down & servicing might be beyond us, but it is a thought to further consider. More likely (& realistically) will be hunting for a bargain machine in good nik.


 Then buy the gentleman above machine, it's a great price for an excellent condition la Pavoni professional, in my opinion the professional is a little easier to use and live with.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> All of the above still applicable to machines with pstat and pressure gauges!


but with at least some rudimentary means of assurance


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Slowpress said:


> I suspect stripping one down & servicing might be beyond us, but it is a thought to further consider. More likely (& realistically) will be hunting for a bargain machine in good nik.


Hi. It's a very hard decision to make for sure. Do you bother restoring it? Have you got the time? Have you got the tools? I found myself buying a few tools recently just to keep the little divas in tip top condition.

I did a brief write up about my experience comparing the two machines. Hopefully it's useful.

La Pavoni Europiccola vs Professional

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?/topic/34775-La-Pavoni-Europiccola-vs-Professional/page__view__findpost__p__681912

Good luck with the search.

Also, there's another Pavoni in the FS section. And I think another member is thinking of selling his soon.


----------



## Slowpress (Jun 11, 2019)

Your listing is so very tempting, but I do have to hold off for awhile yet. I hope I'll have a shot at buying a used one in a few months time. Thanks again for guiding me in the right direction.


----------

